# Matt?



## bote (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt you said,



" im not posting "retalitory muck". im simply posting what happened and the truth. give me another hour or so and ill have it up. "

but now that thread is closed.
Others have stated that they are not interested in your version, but I would like to know how you see things, so...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 5, 2010)

you can read all about it here:

http://squattheplanet.com/website-n...ne-despite-some-really-immature-sabotage.html


----------

